# R32 GTR insurance Thread



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Looking for R32 GTR owners in particular, but if you like to offer up your own details work away :bowdown1:

I'm finding it hard to get reasonable quotes for a classic policy on my car, trouble being that i'm 28 and living in Northern Ireland and my car is sometimes kept across the border in the Republic of Ireland (10 miles from my UK home) in my secure garage mostly for winter storage...

Ive owned plenty of high risk japanese import cars and will not be paying crazy money like i did when i was young...

Who are you insured with and how much are you paying, dont need to know age but if your under 30 it would help to try the same companies...

already tried a few companies but getting quotes of 2500-3000, which is just ludacrous for a car that i have driven less than 3000KM in 4 years of ownership...


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok so i have tried all of the companies on here and none of them were able to provide me with a quote,

Reason being i have moved into the UK 13 months ago and i need to a UK resident for at least 2 years (3 years for one company). 

i dont know how that in anyway increases the risk to the point where they are unable to obtain a quote, but its not the first nor last time insurance companies baffle me with their bullshit.

so i'm looking for some suggestions, where to go from here, garage policy? multicar policy? i have a lot of cars and wouldnt mind insuring them all under the one policy.


----------



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

company called need2insure always give me the best quote. I have my 33 GTR insured through them and I'm 28. Costs me £470 or something like that. Think I have mine as classic if I remember right. Hope this helps


----------



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

I did t have much luck with other companies do maybe this one will work out for you


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Cheers for the reply, i will give them a ring tomorrow.


----------

